# Smoked Cuttlefish & Sweet Potatoes!!!



## leah elisheva (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Wednesday Great Wonderful Smokers!

I do realize that I've already posted a zillion "Cuttlefish" threads, as I do eat them a lot; but today's smoked cuttlefish and smoked sweet potato was so amazingly delicious, simple as it be, that I wanted to share it as its own separate thing. Enjoy!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4037.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014






So I started with some raw cuttlefish, and a sweet potato that I started in the microwave for 6 minutes and then sliced...













DSCF4038.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014


















DSCF4039.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014






I far prefer "red garnet yams" to sweet potatoes, as they pack more flavor, the vibrant color is more stunning, and they seem to lend more caramel essence even - the way a really ripe and tremendous papaya gives off that maple-esque taste versus a somewhat hard and plain tasting papaya that isn't all that ripe.

However, the store was out of red garnet yams and so a regular sweet potato would do just fine!













DSCF4040.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014






I coated both items thoroughly with grapeseed oil...













DSCF4041.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014


















DSCF4042.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014






And since it was 7 degrees outside, (pretty warm for "winter" if you ask me), I sauntered out onto the porch without much attire, scared the neighborhood - again - and began smoking up my goods on the little gas smoker, with hickory chips, and for 25 minutes on high heat. (Maybe 412 degrees or so)...













DSCF4043.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014


















DSCF4044.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014






And I must add, that SMOKED sweet potato (and even better, "red garnet yam") are so fantastic versus grilled, baked, nuked, etc..There is a crispy edge that contrasts with the soft middle and these are GOOD!













DSCF4046.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014


















DSCF4047.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014


















DSCF4049.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014






I added this to my daily staple of mounds upon mounds of salad, chopped raw elephant garlic, avocado, cukes, chopped parsley (yes some of us DO eat parsley)...













DSCF4053.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014






And put my turmeric-black pepper-olive oil simple and healthful dressing all over...













DSCF4057.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014


















DSCF4059.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014


















DSCF4061.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014






And it was just WON-DER-FUL!













DSCF4062.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014






The cuttlefish were so smoky and savory and yet SOFT and juicy and without a hint of any rubber texture whatsoever! The best ones yet!













DSCF4065.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2014






All that was left, was another "happily turmeric stained plate" as a reminder of my thorough eating!

Delicious, healthful, simple, and sensational stuff!

Thanks for sharing in my daily dinner!!!

Make today so fantastic that even your neighbors dance the samba and light a bonfire, and eat avocados off of...OK, OK, you get the happy idea!!! Just make today delicious!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2014)

Nicely done...My Cardiologist would flip out over all the Vitamin K the greens would be initially adding to my system. But the overall healthy aspect of your meals would make him smile and me have to take more blood thinner...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## frankbe (Jan 8, 2014)

A question Leah :

_...are so fantastic versus grilled, baked, nuked..._

What is nuked ?

BTW : your food look awesome !

Cheers !


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you so much FrankBe!

(And nuked is my flippant expression for when I microwave something).

I start my yams daily in the micro, as to get a head start before smoking them - therefore "nuked" for just 6 minutes prior to slicing.

And thank you dear Chef!

Indeed, I like healthful albeit HUGE portions of food. I think if someone watched we consume the enormity I do eat daily, they'd possibly feel full just by the sight, but thankfully it is pretty pure.

In any event, happy mid week to you! It's about 15 degrees out right now - "bikini weather" as I like to say - and so I imagine that you folks have the same?

Happy everything to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> And thank you dear Chef!
> 
> Indeed, I like healthful albeit HUGE portions of food. I think if someone watched we consume the enormity I do eat daily, they'd possibly feel full just by the sight, but thankfully it is pretty pure.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is a bit warmer than here in Central PA.  " Bikini Weather "? I hear ya, I wear mine all year too. Don't Smoke without it!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 8, 2014)

JJ you're a riot!!!

But yes, it's warmer here, as far as "winter" terms do usually go.

Thank you for making me laugh!! That's so important!!! (With good food and laughter, each day is indeed quite blessed)!!

And here's to sunshine and warmer temps soon!!!!!! For all!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 8, 2014)

Cold snap here its 23c!  48c over in WA mining belt.
Current problem is flock of these #### ,destructive,noisy,cheeky,just tore up soft wood deck that I just finished patching,just about eaten through umbrella pole!
Wonder how they would go in the smoker?













image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 8, 2014


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 8, 2014)

So yummy looking and very healthy!

Congrats on yet another from the sea dish! 

Mel


----------



## frankbe (Jan 8, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> And here's to sunshine and warmer temps soon!!!!!! For all!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


You're sweet Leah and obviously a real Chef...

Your dishes = 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But warmer temps ?

Thanks , but no thanks !

We already have 30C. ! LOL...


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Mick, those tasty birds might INDEED be something for the smoker!

But wow does it look beautiful there! Your cold snap of 23 is just under 74 degrees for us! That's pure "summer" where I live in New Hampshire!!! Too funny! And great looking deck!!! It looks so fun there!

Thank you Mel! I do love every single creature from the sea! I'm sure there's tons I haven't tried but most certainly would! In any event, many thanks!!!

And FrankBe, thank you too! I most certainly am not a "Chef," (although I did tryst with a couple, back in my single days, and perhaps that accounts for something???), smiles, but your 30 degrees would be 86 here, and to me that is HOT, HOT, HOT!!! You have such fabulous access to all the tropical flavors though! Fantastic stuff!

Personally my favorite weather is 55 degrees, (wine cellar temperature) which would be just under 13 for you Celsius folk!!! But here's to "bringing our own sunshine" no matter where we are, right?

I'm smoking some luscious sardines later on - LOVE THEM, HEAD & ALL - and so here is a big OCEAN ROAR toward all that!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah Who Loves Fish!!!!


----------



## moikel (Jan 9, 2014)

Just killing time so I posted that photo. I try to feed the colourfull parrots ,like my avatar but you get those #### , I like them ,sort of ,but they are noisy & pushy like some of my ex's ! if Joan Rivers was a bird she would be a cockatoo! Ten of them at 630 am not good.
It will warm up over the next few days back to 30c + . 
Wine cellar temp here 15 _17 c ideal but now we are more screw cap not so critical .


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 9, 2014)

Hilarious Mick! Although I LOVE Joan Rivers!!! Anyway, happy Thurs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

